# Mei GC Yeet



## PetrusQuber (Feb 2, 2020)

Thoughts to anybody who got it ?








3x3 Speed Cubes







speedcubeshop.com




Designed by CubeSolveHero, the work of several flagship cubes put together, only available on SCS... The Mei GC Yeet.

For those who are interested, it is made from the MGC v1 corners, MGC Elite edges and the Meilong core. Only a few were made, so be sure to get one in this time period.
Status:SOLD OUT, may be restocking.


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 2, 2020)

There is only one right?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 2, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> There is only one right?


Nah, I think SCS saw the vid, thought it was funny, and hand did a bunch using the original cubes lol.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 2, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Nah, I think SCS saw the vid, thought it was funny, and hand did a bunch using the original cubes lol.


I think they just listed the product as a joke, since it's always been out of stock.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 2, 2020)

Someone is going to get a Mei GC Yeet, Hero is giving one away(he made a vid on it, you can enter the giveaway). Even if it acutally didn't get sold on SCS, there are 2 in existence.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 3, 2020)

r/whooosh


----------



## Sion (Feb 3, 2020)

I don’t know if it would be comp legal given the center caps are so jutted out from the rest of the cube, or if it would feel comfortable at all.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 3, 2020)

Sion said:


> I don’t know if it would be comp legal given the center caps are so jutted out from the rest of the cube, or if it would feel comfortable at all.



CSH said it felt pretty good, and he talked to his delegate about making it comp legal(all this is covered in his newish video on the Yeet)


----------



## brododragon (Mar 29, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> I think they just listed the product as a joke, since it's always been out of stock.


In the live stream they said it would be in stock but they are waiting on YJ for pieces.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 30, 2020)

potato dragon, didn't you get the mei gc yeet from csh


----------



## brododragon (Mar 30, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> potato dragon, didn't you get the mei gc yeet from csh


I got a Gan RS M with 96 mags, but due to corona csh hasn't been able to ship it.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 30, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I got a Gan RS M with 96 mags, but due to corona csh hasn't been able to ship it.



I'm still open to taking care of it for you if you still like your Guanlong


----------



## brododragon (Mar 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I'm still open to taking care of it for you if you still like your Guanlong


It's a huanglong and because I said I liked it you're going to haunt me for the rest of my life, aren't you?


----------



## ProStar (Mar 30, 2020)

brododragon said:


> It's a huanglong and because I said I liked it you're going to haunt me for the rest of my life, aren't you?



Oh, forgot. And yep, prolly


----------

